# KOII Cube Club (Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois)



## Carson (Jul 26, 2008)

Attention all Kentucky Cubers... and any other cubers in the vicinity:

Would anyone be interested in starting up a cubing club for the area? It would be nice to have regular competitions in the area, even if they are small and nonsanctioned. I'm just kind of throwing this out there to see how many people would be interested. If you would be interested, post your name, age, and location.

I would also be interested in a Kentucky/Ohio or Tri-State Club for Kentucky, Illinios, and Ohio... any thoughts?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes Yes Yes!!!

I've held one competition (unofficial) here in Lexington, with 5 or 6 competitors. Sadly most aren't serious about it...just me and SD14 here in Lexington. But I would love to do this!


Shaden Smith, age 16, Lexington


----------



## SD14 (Jul 27, 2008)

i am in were in kentucky you live Carson?


----------



## Carson (Jul 27, 2008)

Somerset... which is due south on Highway 27 from Lexington. It takes about an hour to get from here to Nicholasville.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm all for including Ohio in this cubing club idea. We have a lot of cubers and some of them are really fast.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 27, 2008)

If I had a way of getting there, then yes, but I doubt that I could. And I can't drive myself.


----------



## Carson (Jul 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I'm all for including Ohio in this cubing club idea. We have a lot of cubers and some of them are really fast.



Any Ohio people feel free to let me know who you are, and what part of Ohio you are from.



CAT13 said:


> If I had a way of getting there, then yes, but I doubt that I could. And I can't drive myself.



Where do you live? It would always be possible to have a competition where you live, or near you.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Carson said:


> Where do you live? It would always be possible to have a competition where you live, or near you.



Liberty township. It is about 30 minutes away from Cincinnati, so I don't know If people from Kentucky would like that so much.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 27, 2008)

30 minutes north or south of Cincinnati?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

I live in Liberty Township too. Do you go to the Lakota school district?


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I live in Liberty Township too. Do you go to the Lakota school district?



yeah. what school do you go to?



Shaden: North, If I were 30 min. south of Cincinnati, I would live in Kentucky


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

West High School. I'm going into 10th grade right now.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, I go to East. Also going into 10th grade.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

That is really weird. And I was just complaining about no serious cubers living nearby a few days ago.


----------



## Carson (Jul 28, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you live? It would always be possible to have a competition where you live, or near you.
> ...



How close to Monroe is that? Perhaps if we had competitions in Cincinnati or Lexington, you could catch a ride with someone?


----------



## Carson (Aug 3, 2008)

Bumping this since it just got moved to the speedcubing forum. Realistically, I believe we would need 10 or so people seriously interested to start this up.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 3, 2008)

How often would you plan on meeting? It is sort of inconvienient to drive several hours to meet, so if I were to come, it wouldn't be often. I am planning on officially starting a club at OSU this coming year, meeting frequently, but don't even expect anyone who doesn't go there. There aren't any cubers I am aware of in Columbus that do not go to OSU.


----------



## Carson (Aug 3, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> How often would you plan on meeting? It is sort of inconvienient to drive several hours to meet, so if I were to come, it wouldn't be often. I am planning on officially starting a club at OSU this coming year, meeting frequently, but don't even expect anyone who doesn't go there. There aren't any cubers I am aware of in Columbus that do not go to OSU.



Meetings in person wouldn't need to happen often. The primary purpose of the club would be to organize competitions, so phone and internet communication would suffice most of the time. If there is sufficient interest, I will start up a website for us to use to communicate efficiently. I wouldn't want to pull traffic away from this site, so "our" site would be specifically used for area competition information and communication that isn't relevant to the general cubing community.

Are there any WCA delegates in the area that would be interested? There would be very little commitment on anyone's part. Perhaps four competitions per year... 

^^written on a mobile phone, please excuse the lack of formatting^^


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 3, 2008)

Illinois, Kentucky, Ohio: 3 of the four states surrounding Indiana. We got Mike, Isaac, and me, couldn't we be included?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 3, 2008)

Carson said:


> Meetings in person wouldn't need to happen often. The primary purpose of the club would be to organize competitions, so phone and internet communication would suffice most of the time.



Ah, ok, that makes sense. I'd definately be interested in that case... it could even be considered a "tri-state" cubing club (OH, IN, KY) if people from all 3 states participated. And Illinois.



Carson said:


> If there is sufficient interest, I will start up a website for us to use to communicate efficiently. I wouldn't want to pull traffic away from this site, so "our" site would be specifically used for area competition information and communication that isn't relevant to the general cubing community.



This also sounds like a good idea. Perhaps set up a site like the canadiancubing one. I'd be willing to work on it as I could... perhaps even host some of it. You can see what I've done on the Cincinnati sites, at least.



Carson said:


> Are there any WCA delegates in the area that would be interested? There would be very little commitment on anyone's part. Perhaps four competitions per year...



Yes, definately, I'd be interested. Provided I can really get a club going with a significant number of people, I already would like to organize a couple competitions at OSU this year, and I'd at the least help out with any in KY or Indianna if anyone holds one there.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 4, 2008)

Like the Canadian Cubing website, I'm trying to setup a site for US cubers for the purpose of specifically organizing competitions. Having a competition on the coasts is really easy, but us in the middle have more work.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Illinois, Kentucky, Ohio: 3 of the four states surrounding Indiana. We got Mike, Isaac, and me, couldn't we be included?



I agree - it seems weird that you did a U-shape around us. I'd like us to be included. 

Jim and Bryan being on this thread is a big bonus - you've already got two delegates!


----------



## Carson (Aug 4, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > Illinois, Kentucky, Ohio: 3 of the four states surrounding Indiana. We got Mike, Isaac, and me, couldn't we be included?
> ...



It's a force of habit... I was a "marching band" guy for quite a few years, and I suppose I still think geographically in relation to that. There were a lot of joint ventures involving Ky, Oh, and Il.

Indiana is A-OK in my book. You guys are welcome to participate.

I'm trying to keep track of who is interested and who is just asking questions. 
If you are truly interested, please sound off. Include your:

Real name
Where you live (City AND state... or Southern KY, Northern OH, Near Dayton will be fine)
Age
Are you a WCA delegate?
How far would you be willing to travel for a competition... on average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2008)

1. Real name: Mike Hughey (imagine that)
2. Where you live: Fishers IN
3. Age: 46 (I win!) 
4. Are you a WCA delegate: no
5. How far would you be willing to travel for a competition: several hours - depends on the events (farther if big cubes BLD are included)


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 4, 2008)

1. Name: Jim Mertens
2. Live: Cincinnati, OH
3. Age: 20
4. Delegate: Yes
5. How far I'd travel: This really depends. 6-8 hours would be about my driving limit, at which point it becomes more practical and often more cost effective and time efficient for me to fly. Maybe I'd take a bus. But I'd be willing to go just about anywhere if I had enough money.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 4, 2008)

1. Charles Huynh
2. Liberty Township
3. 15
4. No
5. Have to discuss with my parents and also depends on time of year.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 4, 2008)

I could probably set us up a venue here in Lexington. I'm pretty close with our city's school superintendent, and they're very friendly towards cubers. We're actually doing a program incorporating cubing into public schools, so I don't see an issue with them letting us use a school (or more realistically, portion of).


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 5, 2008)

1. Phil Thomas
2. West Lafayette, IN
3. 17
4. no 
5. 4-5 hours depending on if my parents let me


----------



## snckdude (Dec 11, 2009)

*Kentucky Cubing*

I don't know how many other cubers are in kentucky, However, what are thoughts on bringing a compition here. There has not been a compition in kentucky in..atleast a year. Any chance of getting something going here?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

koii


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2009)

snckdude said:


> I don't know how many other cubers are in kentucky


Shaden Smith lives in Kentucky, and Chester Lian (Blah) is a Kentuckian


----------



## blah (Dec 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> snckdude said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how many other cubers are in kentucky
> ...


   Yay Sarah! Free brownie points to you.


----------



## Carson (Dec 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> snckdude said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how many other cubers are in kentucky
> ...



Oh poor Chester, our adopted Kentucky son. Maybe we will make him sing "My Old Kentucky Home" at the next contest.

KOII organizes contests in Kentucky, Ohio, Illinois, and Indiana. We are currently working on Chicago and Indianapolis contests. We do have plans to bring another competition to Kentucky (likely in the Lexington area) in the spring, but we unfortunately have no details to hand out as of yet. We will post info as soon as we have it.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, guys, but I NEED to bump this thread.

Was this whole Tri-state Club idea followed through? I'd enjoy attending a cubing club. I've never been to one.

EDIT:

1. Kellon Olusola
2. Owensboro, KY
3. 18
4. no (I wish)
5. Maybe... 1.5 hours. 2 hours max. My parents run a tight shift.

Also, if might be helpful for you guys to know that I'm going to college in, like... tomorrow, so of course we need to do some scheduling to target breaks, right?

EDIT 2: And could there be a website or something for the club at some point?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2011)

It's not just a Tri-state club, it's actually been expanded to 4 states: KY, OH, IL, IN. 

Website: http://koii.cubingusa.com

I'm pretty sure at US Nats this year I heard word of an Indianapolis (Fishers, actually, but it's basically Indianapolis) competition and an Ohio competition (chances are that'll be Columbus or Dayton).

Where do you plan on attending college?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2011)

i live in louisville


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 4, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> It's not just a Tri-state club, it's actually been expanded to 4 states: KY, OH, IL, IN.
> 
> Website: http://koii.cubingusa.com
> 
> ...



There is a comp in Fishers on November 5th. Visit the website for more info. And interesting news on the Ohio comp. Any idea when it will be?


----------



## Hovair (Sep 4, 2011)

I am in Morehead kentucky. My dad says That its a great idea but I am only 12


----------



## Carson (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't believe this thread got bumped...


----------



## Hovair (Sep 4, 2011)

Cant believe it got bumped too


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2011)

*Kentucky Speedcubers*

i live in the louisville ky area and im wondering if wee can do a cube meat up soon


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Sep 4, 2011)

HEY!!

I live in Kentucky! How come I have to miss all the cube meets? (I'm in college in NY...)

This sucks.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2011)

me to i want to go to one


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Sep 4, 2011)

How about you have everybody post their school breaks so we can use that to schedule a time?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2011)

ok winter break is December 19-January 2 spring break is april 9-13


----------



## Hovair (Sep 4, 2011)

I got fall break in like 2 weeks lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 6, 2012)

*Kentucky competition?*

Hey its been 2 years since the last comp in Kentucky. I'm wandering when will the next one be? Also, they should change KOII to OII because of how few comps there are in Kentucky


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2012)

ok. why dont you organise one?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2012)

Shaden and Carson were the ones organizing competitions in Kentucky in the past. Shaden has been too busy lately; perhaps Carson could consider organizing one at some time in the future?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Shaden and Carson were the ones organizing competitions in Kentucky in the past. Shaden has been too busy lately; perhaps Carson could consider organizing one at some time in the future?



Thanks Mike.



ben1996123 said:


> ok. why dont you organise one?



I wish I could host one.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 6, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I wish I could host one.


Then try to.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 6, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Then try to.



There's alot into making one happen like: getting the place approved, getting the timers, and prizes. What I mean by getting the place approved is that finding what building I can have the Competition in.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 6, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> There's alot into making one happen like: getting the place approved, getting the timers, and prizes. What I mean by getting the place approved is that finding what building I can have the Competition in.


I know it's not easy, but why not at least look into it? There are definitely delegates that would come and I believe the delegate takes care of timers. I might be wrong about that though. Certain venues may do it for free even.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 6, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> I know it's not easy, but why not at least look into it? There are definitely delegates that would come and I believe the delegate takes care of timers. I might be wrong about that though. Certain venues may do it for free even.



The hardest part is finding the place that it will be in. For example, if you get a room with a capacity of 200 people and 150 people sign up and there will be very little room for them.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 6, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> The hardest part is finding the place that it will be in. For example, if you get a room with a capacity of 200 people and 150 people sign up and there will be very little room for them.



If you're expecting 150 competitors to show up to any competition (apart from Nats, continental champs, or Worlds), you're crazy


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 6, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> If you're expecting 150 competitors to show up to any competition (apart from Nats, continental champs, or Worlds), you're crazy



That would include the cubers, family, and friends I was just giving a theoretical number.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 7, 2012)

Michael, if you host a competition, no matter how far away, I will come.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 7, 2012)

That's still very high for any local competition, I'd expect more like 50-100 tops including spectators unless you're in a densely populated cuber area like certain parts of the coasts.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 7, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Michael, if you host a competition, no matter how far away, I will come.



cool thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> That's still very high for any local competition, I'd expect more like 50-100 tops including spectators unless you're in a densely populated cuber area like certain parts of the coasts.



The last Indiana competition had about 70 competitors; there were easily over 150 total people there. I'd guess there were a similar amount at New Albany last weekend. In areas where most of the competitors are not in college yet (which is generally true in the Midwest US), families tend to more than double the number of competitors.

I do suspect a Kentucky competition would be likely to be a little smaller, though.


----------



## Carson (Jun 7, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> ...Also, they should change KOII to OII because of how few comps there are in Kentucky...



I am not amused...


----------



## Bob (Jun 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> There's alot into making one happen like: getting the place approved, getting the timers, and prizes.



...which may be why nobody has hosted one recently. Why do you expect that somebody else should be doing all of these things when you're not even willing to?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> ...which may be why nobody has hosted one recently. Why do you expect that somebody else should be doing all of these things when you're not even willing to?



think about it theirs one in other parts of the world like 10 each mounth


----------



## Bob (Jun 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> think about it theirs one in other parts of the world like 10 each mounth



Other parts of the world are also more populated. The city I work in has almost double the population of the whole state of Kentucky.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> Other parts of the world are also more populated. The city I work in has almost double the population of the whole state of Kentucky.



You work in New York City?

I thought you were from New Jersey...

EDIT

Wait, I just realized they're right next to each other.


----------



## Carson (Jun 8, 2012)

Shaden has been our Lexington organizer, but he will soon be moving out of state. I would be more than willing to organize one where I live, but it would be very out of the way and inconvenient, and thus would have very low attendance. If someone in Richmond/Lexington/Louisville or another larger/more convenient area were to organize one, we can handle the delegate, equipment, etc. It is not that I am unwilling to organize a competition, it is just that it would be very difficult to do so in a city where I do not live and have no connections.

Edit: Edited for redundancy... 
Edit: Edited for redundancy...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 8, 2012)

Michael: If you're profile is still accurate about you living in Louisville, all you need to do is talk to Carson, Mike, Jim, etc (ie: other organizers and delegates) about some time frames / ask for help etc and most of your work would entail getting a venue. Schools and Libraries are probably going to be your easiest choices, and a good chance free. If for whatever reason a school or library doesn't have availability in the time you are looking for then you could always look at puzzle (or similar, such as game) stores, malls, etc.

You might have some issues organizing with a high school or college you aren't affiliated with, but you could always find somebody who goes to that school to help you out in that regard.

If you are that unhappy about a lack of competitions, step up and at least *look* for some venues. Once you find one then obviously you need to look at dates. I would avoid the same weekend as nationals, obviously, and also you'd want to avoid having it on the same weekend as a competition in the same area (so most certainly not the same weekend as another koii competition). Lastly, here is a competition guide on cubingusa so you can get more information about hosting a competition, etc. I'm not going to lie, when I hosted one, I talked to Mike and Jim about it a ton.

Lastly: If you do step up and organize one, if it's in Louisville and I'm available that weekend, I'll be more than happy to help out like I do at the other KOII competitions.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 8, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Michael: If you're profile is still accurate about you living in Louisville, all you need to do is talk to Carson, Mike, Jim, etc (ie: other organizers and delegates) about some time frames / ask for help etc and most of your work would entail getting a venue. Schools and Libraries are probably going to be your easiest choices, and a good chance free. If for whatever reason a school or library doesn't have availability in the time you are looking for then you could always look at puzzle (or similar, such as game) stores, malls, etc.
> 
> You might have some issues organizing with a high school or college you aren't affiliated with, but you could always find somebody who goes to that school to help you out in that regard.
> 
> ...



ok thanks


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2012)

*Kentuckyana cube meet up?*

I been thinking of have cube meet up somewhere in the Louisville KY, New Albany IN, or Clarksville IN area. So who wants to join and find a place to meet. This is a good time to have one since its summer time and we don't have to worry about school.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 24, 2013)

*Kentucky Cube meetup?*

I'm thinking about doing a cube meetup soon. let me know if you want to do this. My spring break is the first week of April.

I want it somewhere in Louisville,KY.


----------



## Carson (Aug 16, 2013)

I finally subscribed to this thread... I often forget it exists.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Aug 19, 2013)

Didn't know this thread existed.. seems like the birth of KOII.
Or rather, KOIIMM?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Didn't know this thread existed.. seems like the birth of KOII.
> Or rather, KOIIMM?




KOIIMM?

Kansas, Oregon, Iowa, Idaho, Missouri, and Maine?


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Didn't know this thread existed.. seems like the birth of KOII.
> Or rather, KOIIMM?



Yes, this thread was created shortly after I met Jim, Shaden, and Mike. Now our baby is all grown up...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 19, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Didn't know this thread existed.. seems like the birth of KOII.
> Or rather, KOIIMM?



Michigan FTW...


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 19, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Michigan FTW...



I second this!


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2013)

blah said:


> I thought we agreed that it was KOMIMI



http://www.komimi.com/


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey Carson is it possible for you to help me Organize a Competition up here in Louisville? I kinda want to start one.


----------



## STElNKE1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Is the KOII still a thing? I saw a couple people with shirts at the Holy Toledo comp but didn't get a chance to talk to any of them. 

Just asking because all the posts everywhere are pretty old by now. I'm from Ohio and looking for more competitions/hangouts to attend.

Thanks
AS


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 23, 2014)

STElNKE1 said:


> Is the KOII still a thing? I saw a couple people with shirts at the Holy Toledo comp but didn't get a chance to talk to any of them.
> 
> Just asking because all the posts everywhere are pretty old by now. I'm from Ohio and looking for more competitions/hangouts to attend.
> 
> ...



Is KOII a thing? Yes - in the sense that we are still a group of people hosting competitions in the KOII region and nearby areas. However, things have gotten significantly less active recently, as many of our delegates/organizers have moved. As a result, almost all KOII competitions are now in the northern part of the region, that being the northern parts of Illinois and Ohio, Indianapolis, and southern Michigan. Kentucky's lacked an active organizer for quite some time. We'd like to start hosting competitions in southern Ohio/Kentucky, but have not received many requests from any potential and responsible organizers. I'd love to do some more traveling for delegating competitions - I'd just need to make sure that any potential organizer has a solid proposal for a competition. 

If you're looking for more competitions close to Ohio, you can consider coming to Michigan May Madness - it's only about 40-50 minutes north of Toledo.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

Please do more kentucky/indiana comps!
I live in ky, I also know a couple cubers form southern indiana


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 23, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Please do more kentucky/indiana comps!
> I live in ky, I also know a couple cubers form southern indiana



I agree too. Also I want more KY comps. At this stage it looks like it's only OII and not KOII.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 23, 2014)

To the two above:



Kit Clement said:


> We'd like to start hosting competitions in southern Ohio/Kentucky, but have not received many requests from any potential and responsible organizers. I'd love to do some more traveling for delegating competitions - I'd just need to make sure that any potential organizer has a solid proposal for a competition.



If you want it that badly, find a venue and send me/KOII a detailed competition proposal. I'd love to be able to teleport and look for a venue anywhere I'd like, but that's just not possible.


----------



## STElNKE1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kit, I am signed up for the Michigan may madness. Was also going to go to the Dixon one but work got in the way. Holy Toledo was my first competition.

I have thought about hosting a competition but I will need to do a lot more research on what is needed for one. Any help in that department would be greatly appreciated. It would be in west central Ohio so which is pretty close to center for the whole koii region.

Also thanks for the replies =D


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 24, 2014)

STElNKE1 said:


> Kit, I am signed up for the Michigan may madness. Was also going to go to the Dixon one but work got in the way. Holy Toledo was my first competition.
> 
> I have thought about hosting a competition but I will need to do a lot more research on what is needed for one. Any help in that department would be greatly appreciated. It would be in west central Ohio so which is pretty close to center for the whole koii region.
> 
> Also thanks for the replies =D



You are registered! I better update your WCA ID in the registration then...

And yeah, organizing a competition is a bit of catch 22 - the best potential organizers are generally in the places that don't need them, because they get all the experience from having many other competitions close to them. Nice to hear that you're willing to travel for competitions, if you're ever interested in hosting one day, you should try to volunteer as a judge/scrambler at a future competition just to get a feel for what goes on behind the scenes. Sounds like that part of Ohio would be a great place for a competition too.


----------



## STElNKE1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for updating that Kit, I couldn't get it to change after Toledo.


----------



## MalvinSeow (Oct 3, 2015)

I have been cubing since 2009 and attended competitions for a few years until I went on a hiatus. Currently I am studying in the University of Kentucky, and I am thinking of organizing a cubing competition. As I have only moved here last year, I do not know any other local cubers around that could potentially help out! The idea has already been approved by the Math Department of my school, so it is just the matter of when and how to proceed.

So, I'm wondering if there are any active cubers around Lexington, KY? The last time KY had a competition was back in 2010. Hopefully we could restart a group in this area.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 3, 2015)

MalvinSeow said:


> I have been cubing since 2009 and attended competitions for a few years until I went on a hiatus. Currently I am studying in the University of Kentucky, and I am thinking of organizing a cubing competition. As I have only moved here last year, I do not know any other local cubers around that could potentially help out! The idea has already been approved by the Math Department of my school, so it is just the matter of when and how to proceed.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if there are any active cubers around Lexington, KY? The last time KY had a competition was back in 2010. Hopefully we could restart a group in this area.



I live In Louisville and I would really go to the Lexington Comp.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 21, 2015)

Well, looks like we have another comp in this area, Queen City 2016!

I'm not the organizer or anything, but the website can be found here. Just bumping this thread so more people will know about it.


----------



## MalvinSeow (Nov 22, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Well, looks like we have another comp in this area, Queen City 2016!
> 
> I'm not the organizer or anything, but the website can be found here. Just bumping this thread so more people will know about it.



Thanks for sharing the info! It's great to see that there will be a competition in KY. Really interested in attending, as it has been a long while since I have been to a competition. I've gotta start planning on how I'm going to travel there from Lexington, KY.


----------



## SuperCuberYT (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyway I can join This Cubing club?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 21, 2017)

Might not be around still. The last time this thread was posted on was 2015.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 21, 2017)

I actually went to two comps that were on koii.cubingusa.com or whatever lol


----------



## henry crawford (Jan 24, 2018)

Is the club/thread still alive? I'm a Louisville cuber and would love to see a Louisville competition. I'm not sure I could organize it but I could donate to the cause.


----------



## seth0420 (Mar 5, 2018)

I live in Kentucky/Indiana near Louisville!


----------



## seth0420 (Mar 5, 2018)

henry crawford said:


> Is the club/thread still alive? I'm a Louisville cuber and would love to see a Louisville competition. I'm not sure I could organize it but I could donate to the cause.


I've trying to organize a comp in Louisville but I would need help.


----------



## seth0420 (Mar 5, 2018)

hello my name is Seth and I live in lower Indiana near Louisville. I want to hold a comp in Louisville but I need help any volunteers?


----------



## CarterK (Mar 5, 2018)

a.) Have you ever been to a competition? Having experience is very important in organizing, and there are plenty of comps close (Fort Wayne, Toledo, and some others).

b.) If you want to organize a competition, the first step would be to contact a delegate. You can find the list of delegates on the WCA site. They can help you from there.


----------



## seth0420 (Mar 5, 2018)

CarterK said:


> a.) Have you ever been to a competition? Having experience is very important in organizing, and there are plenty of comps close (Fort Wayne, Toledo, and some others).
> 
> b.) If you want to organize a competition, the first step would be to contact a delegate. You can find the list of delegates on the WCA site. They can help you from there.


yes I have been to a comp and I contacted Nathan Dwyer about holding one


----------



## CarterK (Mar 5, 2018)

seth0420 said:


> yes I have been to a comp and I contacted Nathan Dwyer about holding one


Ok he will be able to help you with that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2018)

Sorry for the bump (and slightly random question) but does anyone know if there is going to be a competition in Ohio/Kentucky) in February or late part of January 2019?

I know that all comps are posted on the WCA website and I do see the ones already announced, but I was just checking on any info of possible comps that are not yet announced. 

Thank you very much in advance for your help/answers.


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 17, 2018)

I do not know if there will be a competition in Illinois because there hasn't been one hosted in quite some time.


----------



## Riley M (Dec 17, 2018)

There is one in Florence, Kentucky on January 12. There is also one on March 2, in Columbus Ohio.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2018)

Riley M said:


> There is one in Florence, Kentucky on January 12. There is also one on March 2, in Columbus Ohio.


I did as a matter of fact see those comps on the WCA website, but thank you for letting me know. I was asking about any unannounced comps that might be around the Ohio area during the month of Feburary, since the January and March comps are right before and after what I was looking for. Thanks again for your help, and should anyone want to host a February competition I will be more then happy to help with judging/scrambling/data entry should there be a comp and help is needed.


----------



## Riley M (Dec 18, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I did as a matter of fact see those comps on the WCA website, but thank you for letting me know. I was asking about any unannounced comps that might be around the Ohio area during the month of Feburary, since the January and March comps are right before and after what I was looking for. Thanks again for your help, and should anyone want to host a February competition I will be more then happy to help with judging/scrambling/data entry should there be a comp and help is needed.


Okay I see, and yes I would love for there to be more midwestern competitions! Especially since there are events I've been wanting to compete in, but just aren't being held in the few events that occur. Even worse is that I've been wanting to do FMC and feet (which Florence Winter 2019 has) however I might not be able to go to that one, meaning I'll have to wait even longer for FMC, and possibly never compete in feet. The point is, I think a February competition sounds great in Indiana, Kentucky, Ohio, or Illinois and I think there are some great venues and good potential for great competitions.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 18, 2018)

Riley M said:


> Okay I see, and yes I would love for there to be more midwestern competitions! Especially since there are events I've been wanting to compete in, but just aren't being held in the few events that occur. Even worse is that I've been wanting to do FMC and feet (which Florence Winter 2019 has) however I might not be able to go to that one, meaning I'll have to wait even longer for FMC, and possibly never compete in feet. The point is, I think a February competition sounds great in Indiana, Kentucky, Ohio, or Illinois and I think there are some great venues and good potential for great competitions.


I would have to agree that a Ohio/Kentucky comp would be nice in Febueary, especially since this will be my first time in Ohio (and for a long time at that), so if there ends up being a nearby comp then that would be really cool, and I would love to be able to help out where I can to make the comp run easier...that is providing there is a comp : ) anyway, thanks again for your help and hopefully you will be able to attend the Florence Winter comp.


----------

